# Health Quest EMS Houston, TX



## EMTJay (Mar 8, 2011)

Need any information on them since I haven't found anything searching through google.  I know they are not the top three private ambulance service in houston, but any information would be helpful.


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 8, 2011)

Not the top three, or the top 30 for that matter. I would consider other options with reputable EMS agencies.


----------



## EMTJay (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I know.  The top one's aren't hiring right now, so I have to do something.


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Mar 8, 2011)

I know 3 of there employees, there in my paramedic class. I don't know to much about them, but i will say this- they aren't the best, but there not the worst. Houston is the worst place for private EMS, most are medicare fraud/dialysis BS. There are a few companies here in Houston that are great you might want to check out- Baystar, Northstar, Odyssey, Orion. Good luck


----------



## EMTJay (Mar 8, 2011)

I got hired as PRN, so I guess I'll see how things go. I'll still be sending my resume out to other companies though.


----------



## Blazestop (Mar 11, 2011)

You diffently want to be picky who you work for. I've been here 1 1/2 years and I could hardly contain myself at some of the unethical things I have witnessed not only with the private ambulance company, but the nursing homes that they have contracts with too.


----------



## beebers (Mar 22, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Cornerstone, Coastal, or K&G?  What are the top companies in Houston?  I'm a new EMT-B as well as new to the area and am not familiar with the companies here just yet...


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 22, 2011)

beebers said:


> Anyone know anything about Cornerstone, Coastal, or K&G?  What are the top companies in Houston?  I'm a new EMT-B as well as new to the area and am not familiar with the companies here just yet...



Crap, not bad, and crap.

Coastal isn't a bad gig for a Basic. They have the JSC NASA contract and are the backup for Cypress Creek EMS. Same Medical Director (who is an awesome MD and very well respected in the region) and great equipment. They are definately worth looking at.

Cornerstone has a few small contracts and some crappy dialysis contracts, nothing special there. Equipment is average, overall your typical Houston example of EMS mediocrity.

K&G is a mom and pop in the Woodlands that is trying to be a player. Trying is the key word. They have called me several times requesting consultation services. Their idea of consulting is to give them my entire Critical Care Program on a silver platter. An outright request to just hand over another companies CCT guidelines has been made on several occasions. Unfortunately, they run a very minimalistic level of ALS, so CCT is not even a feasible option for them right now. Maybe they'll grow in the future, but I see them as a rather shady operation.

As previously mentioned, NorthStar also has a decent operation (at least by Houston IFT standards, lol). I'd give them a call as well.

Normally, I would recommend BayStar as an option (although a last ditch option), however they just laid off a considerable amount of staff, so stability would be a concern. Of course, stability is not a quality of Houston EMS overall, so don't get your sights set on a 20+ year plan.

Good luck!


----------

